# Halina Rolls film door help please!



## super8film (Jun 6, 2010)

I want to open it up to remove any existing film (I've 'rewound' it all  so as not to spoil it) and obviously so I can use it in the future, but  I've tried EVERYTHING (including carefully unscrewing the top) to open  the back to get to the film, and I can't figure it out, or find anything  online.

Help!

It is a HALINA ROLL camera, same type as when you Google that exact wording.


----------



## compur (Jun 6, 2010)

The lock is on the bottom.  Turn to unlock.


----------



## super8film (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, I found that, but nothing happens when it turns it. I feel something clicks/there is a small noise when I turn it, but nothing opens.

I took it into my work and let a couple of the guys there look at it, and they couldn't figure out how to open it either! Someone needs to spell it out for me.

I feel like a newbie in film cameras for the first time in forever- I do have old SLR cameras and have never had this problem, even without the manuals for them.

But I'm stuck!


----------



## compur (Jun 8, 2010)

The back and bottom are one piece.  Unlock and slide it all downward.


----------

